# UW lens recommendation for 7d?



## pp77 (Jan 1, 2012)

Which lens would you recommend as a UW lens for a 7d?
I am thinking to buy the Canon 10-22, but there are alternatives from Tokina and Sigma with similar ranges. I have a Canon 24-105, but sometimes I wish to have another lens as a wide angle addition. I would prefer EF mount for upgrading options to FF, but know that the Canon 10-22 has EF-S mount, which might also be okay, as I do not plan to sell the 7d.
Thank you all, your recommendations are highly appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2012)

From an IQ standpoint, the Canon10-22mm, Sigma 8-16mm, and Tokina 11-16mm are similar and all quite good. The Tokina is f/2.8 but has the narrowest range, the Sigma is widest but slowest, the Canon has the broadest range and is intermediate in terms of aperture. The Sigma cannot use screw-in filters, the other two can. 

Before getting the 5DII and 16-35mm f/2.8L II, I had the Canon 10-22mm for my 7D - an excellent lens!

A couple of samples:




EOS 7D, EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM @ 10mm, 0.6 s, f/14, ISO 100




EOS 7D, EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM @ 18mm, 1/100 s, f/11, ISO 100


----------



## squarebox (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently purchased the 10-22mm after reading alot of the reviews. For image quality alot of people were recommending the 10-22mm. It only has a little barrel distortion at it's widest, but canon's image software can remove it so the image comes out perfect. I also read alot of FF photographers say they wished the 10-22mm wasn't EF-S because they want it on their FF cameras it's so good.

Personally, I'm very very happy with and it is my favorite lens right now. My only gripe about it is that i wish it was a stop faster cause I like to use it to takes pictures of drinking parties with my friends.

Probably something you already know, but you can't use the built in flash with this lens at 10mm because it casts a huge shadow into the picture.


----------



## tron (Jan 2, 2012)

I had an EOS40D with an EF10-22 and it was very good. (Unfortunately both stolen...)

So I can suggest it too.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2012)

The 10-22 is one of my favourite lenses in the Canon lineup. It's the one I'd get.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jan 2, 2012)

Similar to squarebox, I recently bought the 10-22 based on reviews and input from forum feedback. Extremely happy with the decision ;D . It is a great lens and should hold its value if you ever wanted to sell it.


----------



## handsomerob (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 for 10-22mm.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 2, 2012)

I am using the 16-35 F2.8L II on my 7D and have hardly faced a situation in which I would have wanted/needed more than the 25.6mm. In terms of IQ, build quality etc this lense is far better than the alternatives you listed however it is not UW on a 7D. 

I recommend you to rent one for a weekend and to give it a try...


----------



## candyman (Jan 2, 2012)

I am using the Tokina 11-16 on my 7D. I like the aperture of f/2.8. Works great if you take indoor photos inside buildings like theater, church etc. 
In the forum lens gallery you find some photos that were taken with the Tokina : http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1388.0.html


----------



## JonJT (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a Tokina 11-16. I appreciate the fast aperture for night shooting and for the perspective distortion and OOF effects I get when I combine it with close proximity to my subject. I've never needed it to be wider but, I do wish it had a bit more reach, just so that it would overlap with my 17-55 just a bit. It's quite sharp in the center but, it does flare badly so, if you get it, be careful about shooting into bright light sources.


----------



## iaind (Jan 2, 2012)

Used the 10-22 on my 40d before going ff. It's a great lens.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the tokina 11-16 and it's an amazing lens, sharp and fast, and with very little distortion (in all cases: for such a wide lens)

you can see it compared with other common lenses (none of them ultra wide angle) in my lens sharpness tests: http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstests/lenstestsa.html


----------



## pp77 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments and the pictures posted here! I will go for the Canon 10-22, I think the extra range compared to the Tokina 11-16 will be nice to have.


----------



## LuCoOc (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't have hands on experience with the Canon 10-22 but had the Sigma 8-16 rented from LensRentals.com last summer and tried a friend's Tokina 11-16.
Both lenses were impressive: very good IQ and well build.
If you want to go FF in the near future I'd go for the Tokina. You can use it on FF at 16mm. Check out Ken Rockwells review:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tokina/11-16mm.htm


----------



## James D Hume (Jan 2, 2012)

I also shoot with a 7D and after debating the same focal length of a new lens, I ended up buying the Sigma 10-20 f3.5(http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/lenses/dclenses/10-20mmF35.htm) besides being a constant f/3.5 as opposed to the Canon's f/4.0-5.6 it also saved me a couple of hundred quid.
As far as IQ is concerned, I tested both the Canon and Sigma and I honestly couldn't see that much of a difference in the results.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2012)

James D Hume said:


> besides being a constant f/3.5 as opposed to the Canon's f/4.0-5.6



FWIW, the Canon EF-S 10-22mm is f/3.5-4.5, so only marginally slower than the Sigma.


----------



## James D Hume (Jan 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> James D Hume said:
> 
> 
> > besides being a constant f/3.5 as opposed to the Canon's f/4.0-5.6
> ...



You are absolutely right - sorry about that, but still nice to have the constant aperture


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 2, 2012)

I think in the Tokina is the best overall. Built like a brick, super wide, constant aperture, and solid price. You could probably find one for $500 used. 

The 10-22 is a great lens too, but I can't stand variable aperture and it's more pricey. I would get the 11-16 and use the difference and get a 50 1.4 or some accessories.


----------

